# Vandy Vape Superfine MTL coil / wire



## klipdrifter (6/7/20)

Hi there everyone

I am running very low on these... Anyone know where I can find some online????
Or something similar you guys can suggest?


It's becoming a crisis.

TYIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/20)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vandyvape-superfine-mtl-pre-built-wire/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## klipdrifter (6/7/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vandyvape-superfine-mtl-pre-built-wire/


Hey there

Thanks, I bought them all lol!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/20)

I'm about to place our next order so we will have more for you when you need


----------

